# Looking for a decent budget macro camera.



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

my fujifilm finepix s1800 point and shoot takes pretty awesome macros


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Mine isn't $150, but I use the Canon PS SX200IS for aquarium and nature shots!


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

mordalphus said:


> my fujifilm finepix s1800 point and shoot takes pretty awesome macros


I'll look into that. I'd even consider buying used if need be. Our cameras have always last years and years, so as long as it is taken care of I don't mind.


----------

